# Login to ROS - Can't find my digital certificate



## SCA911

Planning on submitting Form 11 on ROS today but,due to unforeseen circumstances, I'm not using my usual device therefore my digital certificate is not loaded to this one.  Is it possible to load it to a new device today? And if so, anyone know how?


----------



## elcato

You saved the cert to your local machine which is usually in your downloads folder. It is called something like ROS.p12.bac. Mail it to your self and download to the new device or use USB stick or whatever. When you login then select where you have downloaded it and away ya go.


----------



## SCA911

thanks Elcato,
Problem is I don't have access to the local machine due to an unexpected trip to A&E last night which has resulted in being housebound today.  Usual device is at work so was hoping to finish off form 11 at home on laptop today. May have to wait til tomorrow to access work device, where digital cert is loaded, to complete.  Really wanted to avoid last minute rush tomorrow and wondered if I could reload cert at home via ros.


----------

